#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Прошу помощи >  > > >  >  >  Боковой амиотрофический склероз

## Алексан

В 45 лет поставили диагноз-боковой амиотрофический склероз. Неужели всё безнадежно и нет ни какого выхода?

----------

Шуньяананда (21.10.2017)

----------


## Нико

А что за симптомы?

----------


## Майя П

> В 45 лет поставили диагноз-боковой амиотрофический склероз. Неужели всё безнадежно и нет ни какого выхода?


есть, если свежее заболевание.. в Москве надо поискать Балбар-ламу, он сейчас там

----------


## Алексан

Слабость в ногах, с трудом передвигаюсь по квартире, слабость в правой руке, немного нарушена речь.

----------


## Артемида

В данных случаях помогает стимуляция мозговой деятельности (препаратами) + витамины группы В +  массаж. настраиваться нужно на длительную терапию, как правило 100% активность не удаётся восстановить, но улучшить (причем намного) можно. Совет поверхностный,  конечно, более детально ознакомиться с тем, на основании чего был поставлен Ds

----------

Алексан (28.01.2011), Саян (27.02.2020), Шуньяананда (21.10.2017)

----------


## Майя П

БАС так просто не ставится... уж поверьте...
Европейская медицина не знает этиологию заболевания и патогенез не ясен...
в ТМ - описано данное заболевание и возможно ИЗЛЕЧЕНИЕ.... исходя из нескольких факторов...

(Боково́й амиотрофи́ческий склеро́з (БАС) (также известен как болезнь моторных нейронов, болезнь Шарко́, Амиотрофический латеральный склероз, в англоязычных странах — болезнь Лу Ге́рига) — медленно прогрессирующее, неизлечимое дегенеративное заболевание центральной нервной системы неизвестной до сих пор этиологии, при котором поражение двигательных нейронов спинного мозга, ствола и коры головного мозга сопровождается параличами и атрофией мышц.

Боковой амиотрофический склероз следует отличать от Синдром БАС, который может сопровождать такие заболевания, как клещевой энцефалит. http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Боковой...склероз

если как синдром, то сложнее... зависит от возбудителя...

В Целом если молод (до 50 лет), умен, аккуратен и нет тяжких проступков, есть заслуги.. то вероятность выше... а витамины группы В и прочее - только паллиатив, глиоз остановить не сможет

----------

Алексан (28.01.2011)

----------


## Алексан

> В данных случаях помогает стимуляция мозговой деятельности (препаратами) + витамины группы В +  массаж. настраиваться нужно на длительную терапию, как правило 100% активность не удаётся восстановить, но улучшить (причем намного) можно. Совет поверхностный,  конечно, более детально ознакомиться с тем, на основании чего был поставлен Ds


Я могу ознакомить и с симптомами и с диагнозом, но КОГО?

----------


## Шагдар

> Я могу ознакомить и с симптомами и с диагнозом, но КОГО?


Лучше врача-невролога. Ни в коем случае не прекращайте лечения методами европейской медицины. Читайте обзоры "доказательной медицины" по своему заболеванию и предлагайте найденные способы лечения врачу-неврологу. Не нужно здесь тибетской медицины. Вы зря потеряете деньги. Вам нужно читать клинические обзоры по РКИ, приносить распечатки "доказательной медицины" своему врачу, чтоб он учитывал данные РКИ при назначении лечения.

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (28.01.2011)

----------


## Olle

Из того что я прочел, самое поразительное - чем больше человек пытается физическими методами помочь себе, тем быстрее прогрессирует сама болезнь и результат получается обратный.
А врач-невролог скажет, ждите, у некоторых течение быстрое, у некоторых чуть медленнее.
Я для друга пытался искать информацию, что с этим БАС делать, из того что нашел, не все так плохо.
Есть люди у которых процесс замедляется, есть с ошибочно поставленным диагнозом, а есть которые вылечились или течение болезни сильно замедлилось, но они нигде это не афишируют.

Пишут по БАС:

Основные принципы новой терапии БАС:
1) Использование ингибиторов оксидазы D-аминокислот. По данным литературы целый ряд разрешенных к применению лекарственных средств частично являются ингибиторами оксидазной реакции. Аддитивное действие нескольких препаратов позволяет снизить активность энзима на 30-50%. 
2) Восстановление энергетического потенциала мотонейрона.Для этого используют аминокислотные смеси, содержащие аргинин, гидроксипролин, лейцин и др. 
Аргинин, как известно, является источником окиси азота; гидроксипролин увеличивает содержание пирувата, лейцин активирует глутаматдегидрогеназу,основной фермент расщепление глутаминовой кислоты до α-кетоглутаровой. Фирменные названия метаболическихсмесей: Нейровит,Аминокомпозит.
3) Назначение средств, увеличивающихсодержание магния в мотонейронах, например, Цереброна. 
4) Введение в схему аминокислотных смесей для улучшения метаболизма мышечной ткани – Глюканал-F, Олдарин, Витамикст-Р. 
5) использование антиоксидантныхпрепаратов.

3. Нашел РЕЗУЛЬТАТЫ ИССЛЕДОВАНИЙ:

Избирательная эффективность тех или иных аминокислотных препаратов в лечении отдельных проявлений БАС представлена в таблице 1. 

Таблица 1. 
Симптом Препарат
Глюкаприм Примавит Нейровит Неоприм
Спастика + + 
Бульбарный синдром + +
Псевдобульбарный с-м + +
Дыхательные нарушения + +
Парезы и параличи + +
Саливация + 
Тазовые расстройства + + 

Результаты лечения проявлялись в одинаковой последовательности у всех пациентов. 
На 3...4 день уменьшились дыхательные нарушения, улучшилось глотание. 
К 7...10 дню нарастал объем движений и сила в паретичных конечностях, снижался уровень спастичности, уменьшалась саливация. 
С 10...14 дня уменьшились фибрилляции, наросла двигательная активность, расширились возможности самообслуживания. 
К концу 6 недельного курса увеличивалась мышечная масса, что объективизировалось взвешиванием (+ 3,5 кг), состояние пациентов стабилизировалось, улучшался сон, аппетит, настроение. 

ЗАКЛЮЧЕНИЕ:

Таким образом, первый опыт лечения БАС аминокислотными композитами позволяет сделать следующие выводы: 
1) Назначение аминокислот показано всем пациентам, страдающим БАС вне зависимости от тяжести состояния. 
2) Аминокислотные композиты увеличивают двигательные возможности пациентов, а также уменьшают степень дыхательных нарушений и бульбарно-псевдобульбарного синдрома. 
3) Наиболее эффективны у больных БАС нейровит и неоприм. 
4) Длительное назначение аминокислотных препаратов хорошо переносится больными и не дает побочных эффектов.


Это взято с сайта людей  с таким диагназом.

----------


## Майя П

> Не нужно здесь тибетской медицины. Вы зря потеряете деньги.


На моих глазах Балбар -лама вылечил мужчину с дыхательными расстройствами от Миопатии Дюшена...

----------

Dondhup (29.01.2011)

----------


## andrewp

главное не отчаиваться, и верить, что все будет хорошо.

----------

Ersh (17.02.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (18.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (18.02.2011)

----------


## Нея

Уважаемый Алексан. Что может быть надёжным вне Учения Будды, и какой (куда) может быть выход без него?

----------


## РусланШарипов

> В 45 лет поставили диагноз-боковой амиотрофический склероз. Неужели всё безнадежно и нет ни какого выхода?


Уважаемый Алексан!
Ваш пост датирован 11.12.2010. Уже 10 лет прошло. Но я всё же решил Вам ответить. Вам следует задать Вашему врачу-неврологу следующие вопросы и принимать решение на основе его ответов. 

Википедия сообщает, что в патогенезе заболевания ключевую роль играет повышенная активность глутаматергической системы, при этом избыток глутаминовой кислоты вызывает перевозбуждение и гибель нейронов (эксайтотоксичность).

1. Показан ли в этом случае анализ крови на содержание аминокислот для подтверждения диагноза и для оценки стадии болезни?
2. Можно ли где-нибудь в России или в другой стране провести такой же анализ спинномозговой жидкости и где найти показатели нормы для такого анализа?
3. Можно ли облегчить течение болезни за счёт применения специальной диеты, исключающей продукты с пищевой добавкой E621 (глутамат натрия)?

Перевозбуждение нейронов означает повышенную затрату энергии. Основным источником энергии для нейронов является глюкоза.

4. Можно ли рекомендовать больным БАС диету с повышенным содержанием сахара для компенсации энергетических потерь в нейронах?
5. Можно ли где-нибудь в России или в другой стране провести анализ спинномозговой жидкости на содержание глюкозы и где найти показатели нормы для такого анализа?
6. Можно ли применять глюкозу внутривенно для лечения БАС.
7. Имеются ли методики введения глюкозы и других препаратов непосредственно в спинномозговой канал или в головной мозг?

Перевозбуждение нейронов по глутаматергической системе можно снять путём блокировки глутаматных рецепторов. Вещества, осуществляющие такую блокировку называются антагонистами NMDA рецепторов. Имеется большой список таких веществ: амантадин, декстрометорфан, декстрорфан, ибогаин, кетамин, закись азота, фенциклидин, рилузол, тилетамин, мемантин, дизоцильпин, аптиганел, ремацимид, HU-211, 7-хлорокинуренат, DCKA (5,7-дихлорокинуреновая кислота), кинуреновая кислота, 1-аминоциклопропанокарбоксильная кислота (ACPC), лакозамид, AP7 (2-амино-7-фосфоногептаноевая кислота), APV (R-2-амино-5-фосфонопентаноат), CPPene (3-[(R)-2-карбоксипиперазин-4-yl]-проп-2-энил-1-фосфоновая кислота). Из них только рилузол (рилутек) упоминается в Википедии как лекарство от БАС с очень умеренной эффективностью.

8. Какие ещё вещества из перечисленного списка можно рекомендовать для лечения БАС?
9. Существуют ли пептидные или ферментные препараты, селективно связывающие или разрушающие глутаминовую кислоту?

БАС ведёт к атрофии мышц.

10. Можно ли применять внешнюю электростимуляцию мышц при БАС?
11. Существуют ли электростимуляторы дыхательных мышц, наподобие кардиостимуляторов, применяемых при сердечной аритмии?

----------

